

Disney announces Wreck-It Ralph will arrive for download before DVD, Blu-ray - signa11
http://www.engadget.com/2013/01/04/disney-wreck-it-ralph-early-digital-release/

======
jpxxx
While not germane to the conversation, it's worth pointing out that this is a
wonderful movie with an exceptionally smart and computer-literate script that
celebrates electronic culture instead of deriding it.

------
vondur
If the movie companies would come to their senses and release them without
DRM, I would definitely purchase them via download. They also need to work on
there pricing for them, I noticed many movies on iTunes are $20 for the 1080
version. I can usually get the Blu-Ray version for cheaper.

~~~
roc
At this point it's pretty clear that video DRM and digital purchase pricing
exists as they do because they'd rather you _didn't_ buy movies, but rented
them when you wanted to watch them, or (preferably) rented the capability to
watch them.

~~~
blhack
That's totally fine with me. I'll rent movies on Amazon all day long for
$1.99.

How many movies do you have that see repeat viewings?

~~~
mkenyon
Much less movies that you'll rewatch 9 times (bringing you to the purchase
price)?

------
FreeKill
I've noticed some other movies doing the same, for example Looper (great sci-
fi movie btw) was on Google Play roughly a week or so before it was on DVD.

Now if only they would offer them DRM free, then we'd be getting somewhere...

~~~
darkmagnus
As well as Amazon and ITunes, but only for purchase and not for rent...which
is kind of annoying.

~~~
MartinCron
I've been really frustrated by the "purchase only" digital options for movies
lately. I want to watch the US remake of "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" but
I don't know if I want to watch it more than once.

~~~
esonderegger
I'm a little confused. This community (myself included) often complains about
how we wish Hollywood would release their movies as DRM-free files. But then
some of us say that the "purchase" price is too high and we want a "rental"
option.

How exactly would this work? Would the movie studios ask you nicely to remove
the file from your computer after three days? I'd love to hear a technical
answer that contradicts this, but don't see how a DRM-free rental could ever
be possible.

~~~
MartinCron
I'm not part of the "All DRM is always bad. No exceptions" consensus group.
I'm in the more pragmatic "I'm OK with DRM, especially for time-limited
rentals when it works well and is really cheap" group.

Can't we all just get along?

~~~
mitchty
Yep, i like both the amazon and itunes rental options for movies. Most movies
are a one time deal anyway, and they are FAR cheaper than going to a theater
for "meh" movies.

For buying I would like the drm to go bye-bye. They can watermark it for all I
care, as long as its a plain file with no drm is what I want for the purchase
price so I can move it about like the songs I buy from amazon/itunes. That is
basically my viewpoint as well.

------
sgershik
Is DRM free really that much of an issue any more? It's an inconvenient, but
not insurmountable problem for consumers. I think coders have solved for this
issue, no?

~~~
ksmiley
When you say, "coders have solved for this issue", what do you mean?

Do you mean that the movie industry's coders have made DRM so un-intrusive
that it's no longer an issue for consumers? Many would disagree with you
there.

Do you mean that "pirate" coders have been able to circumvent all existing DRM
techniques, so consumers can always get DRM-free movies if they seek them out?
That may be true, but it's a continuing arms race with the movie industry, so
it's not an ideal solution.

~~~
sliverstorm
Well, they _have_ done a much better job w/ the DRM now than in the past. I
don't love the stuff, but I haven't had trouble with it in recent years.

(Except for the one time I tried to play DRM video on an Eyefinity display
array, at which point iTunes complained it didn't support HDCP)

------
apineda
Forget that I want Paperman. What a beautiful short.

~~~
CodeCube
agreed ... the animation and art direction for it was superb.

------
kevinprince
4 days after the UK release date.

~~~
FreeKill
that sucks :( I remember going to the UK on a business trip in 2007 and we
went to see a movie and all of the trailers that showed for "upcoming" films
were all for films I had already seen.

That's just terrible. They should really make it a priority to get these films
available everywhere right away.

~~~
alexmunroe
It's not usually this bad, we've had a lot more releases lining up with the US
release dates. A number of friends have already resorted to piracy to view
Wreck-It-Ralph and the studios wonder why? With such an interconnected world
(and particularly with Digital distribution with the cinema chains) there is
no longer the excuses for such a difference in release dates. If they really
wanted to combat the piracy issue they need to make it easier to consume the
content legally.

------
michaelbuddy
Oh believe me, it's already available for download.

